# How do I get LR to open when I insert an SD card?



## Winterdune (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi all,

This is my first post so sorry if it's a silly question.  LR used to open automatically when I inserted my SD card,  automatically but since I upgraded from 3 to 3.5 it has stopped.  In preferences (Mac OS) I have "show import dialogue when a memory card is detected" checked, and if LR is open it will do this, but it will not open by itself!

Any ideas how to get back the automatic opening?

Thanks
Sean


----------



## thusband (Jan 2, 2012)

Under Edit > Preferences > General tab check "show import dialog when a memory card is detected"


----------



## Winterdune (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks but as I said, I already tried that!
Sean


----------



## clee01l (Jan 2, 2012)

Winterdune, Welcome to the forum. 

It's probably going to take one of the gurus with OSX knowledge to sort you out.  This problem often appears in Windows and it is usually because the user has installed an application that wants to own the SD card reader like LR did.   You will probably need to rested the behavior you want by making changes to AutoStart.   Also, re-installing  LR 3.6  (or upgrading in your case) may make this change for you.  You should do this anyway since it is the lastest version ans has some bug fixes and new cameras that you might need.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 2, 2012)

Go to search and type in "Image Capture" and then execute Image Capture.
Plug in your SD Card
It should appear under "Devices" on the left.
Select it.
At the bottom is a pull-down dialog that allows you to specify a program to execute when this card is plugged in. 
Set it to Lightroom


----------



## Winterdune (Jan 3, 2012)

Bingo!  Thanks very much Rikk!
Sean


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 3, 2012)

You are welcome, I and I forgot to say, "Welcome!"


----------

